# Schneiderei ab 300



## OdyseusII (4. August 2007)

Hi ich bin Hexer Lv 45 und möchte von Euch wissen WO und WIE ich am bessten weiter schneidere.

Leider kann ich nicht höher als 300 skillen, wo muss ich hin um weiter zu machen?

In Tarens Mühle sagt der SchneiderExperte mir nicht wo mein nächster Ausbilder ist.

Ich habe gehöhrt in der Scherbenwelt !

Auch habe ich meinen Ruhestein in Shattrath liegen.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke.


----------



## MalibuIce (5. August 2007)

Soweit ich weiß ist der Schneidergroßmeister in der Ehrenfeste in dem Gasthaus oben in den Zimmern drin ^^ Zumindest wenn ich mich noch richtig errinnere... (Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr ;-)


----------



## Cynda (6. August 2007)

MalibuIce schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist der Schneidergroßmeister in der Ehrenfeste in dem Gasthaus oben in den Zimmern drin ^^ Zumindest wenn ich mich noch richtig errinnere... (Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr ;-)




nö... der lehrt nur bis 300...
du musst nach Shattrat, da führt leider kein Weg dran vorbei.

Hab mir extra deswegen jetzt das Add On bestellt oO
(wollte es erst so mit lvl 60 besorgen)


----------



## MalibuIce (7. August 2007)

> nö... der lehrt nur bis 300...
> du musst nach Shattrat, da führt leider kein Weg dran vorbei.
> 
> Hab mir extra deswegen jetzt das Add On bestellt oO
> (wollte es erst so mit lvl 60 besorgen)



1. Ich glaube du meinst den in Theramore ;-)
2. In Shat ist kein schneider lehrer
3. Ehrenfeste in scherbenwelt? Addon wird also klar gebraucht ;-)


----------



## Cynda (10. August 2007)

Zuerst nach Shattrath und dann weiter mit dem Greif zur Höllenfeuerhalbinsel- ehrenfeste
Da im Gasthaus im 1. Stock steht der Schneiderlehrer.

Ich hab meinen Ruhestein dahin verlegt, da ich für die Scherbenwelt ja noch viel zu klein bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Shattrath gibts nur für die Spezialisierungen ein paar Formeln zu kaufen- im unteren Viertel.


----------



## AmyD (11. August 2007)

weiter lernen kannst eh erst mit lvl 55


----------



## Cynda (14. August 2007)

AmyD schrieb:


> weiter lernen kannst eh erst mit lvl 55




Ah, ok... wie kommst du auf lvl 55??
Als ich nach Ehrenfeste geflogen bin war ich lvl 50...
Komisch dann nur, dass bei mir schon bei lvl 54 Meister der Schneiderei dabei steht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Hab zZ einen Skill von öhm 335 glaub ich) also ist das mit lvl 55  ne Falschinfo.

(außer du meinst die Spezialisierung, aber die geht (soweit ich weiß) auch erst ab 65)


----------



## Rheyadriel (17. Oktober 2007)

Cynda schrieb:


> Ah, ok... wie kommst du auf lvl 55??
> Als ich nach Ehrenfeste geflogen bin war ich lvl 50...
> Komisch dann nur, dass bei mir schon bei lvl 54 Meister der Schneiderei dabei steht...
> 
> ...




das kann ich bestätigen bin gerade eben zur ehrenfeste und zum schneiderlehrer und da stand "schneidergroßmeister ab lv 50 bis 375"


----------

